# yet another amazn?



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

Just got the amnps and did the mail box mod on my gosm propane burner. I can get it burning so good it's hard to blow the flame out. My question in is how much thin blue smoke is to thin. I modded my exhaust to a 4 in pipe and when I open the door there's barely any smoke. The original vent wasn't this open at full often is it to open do I need a damper it down a little.


----------



## geerock (Jun 29, 2013)

A damper will give you better temp and smoke control.  I've used the adjustable 3 inch elbow mod with a damper and it works great.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 29, 2013)

When you have really good TBS it can be hard to see. I always run my smokers with the top vent wide open. On my GOSM leave all three vents wide open unless its a windy day. Then I usually close the lower vent of the windward side.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

Could you Please embed your video into your post so we can watch it right here, Jeff doesn't want offsite links posted anymore, Thanks!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143758/off-site-links-please-read

Don't tell Jeff but I did watch your video before I deleted it and it looked like real nice smoke to me, almost a little too heavy.
One thing about propane and smoke, the burner will burn up the smoke so sometimes you can't see it but you can still smell it and it will still add flavor. I added an external firebox to my GOSM so I could use the AMNPS and it comes in the back right above the burner. The first couple times I used it I hardly saw any smoke at all but could smell it. I looked around and read about propane flame burning the visible smoke. If I want to see smoke I take the chip pan rack and cover it with foil, that blocks the smoke from coming in contact with the flame.


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

Well posted this from my phone and never posted videos or pics before. And I do have the rack covered.


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

How do I embed the phote bucket video?


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

wow this embed is tough


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm not very familiar with Photobucket but here's how you do it from Youtube:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/133617/how-to-embed-a-youtube-video-into-your-post

There should be some type of "Embed Code" on Photobucket you can copy/paste using the video link tool on the toolbar to the right next to the photo link tool.

Guess I need to research this and add it to the thread I linked above.


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

There is a link but get an error after sumitting


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

Second one is only one row first one some how got two going and that started all three.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

Thank You for getting the video posted!!!

That looks like a good bit of smoke to me. I would be very happy with it! 

Do you have a fan in there anywhere? Or is that long pipe creating that much draft? It sure looks like the smoke s moving fast!


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

nope no fan just went out and very little smoke and still a cherry on pellets but little smoke coming of them.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

Are you getting enough intake air at the mailbox? These things need a good intake draft to burn right.


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

Got three think 7/8 in front one on bottom and for on right side with a weber vent adjuster on it all open.


----------



## s2k9k (Jun 29, 2013)

That should be enough air. Try opening the door of the mail box a little just to see if that helps.


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)

Well there all 3/4 added one more in door. And smoker is a 3605G.


----------



## fordman (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## fordman (Jun 30, 2013)

Might have to redo the exhaust to 3 inch


----------



## geerock (Jun 30, 2013)

A 3 with an adjustable damper will be perfect.


----------



## geerock (Jun 30, 2013)

A 3 with an adjustable damper will be perfect.


----------



## fordman (Jun 30, 2013)

Got any pics of your setup what adjustable damper you run.


----------

